# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  एड्स दिवस तथा भारत की स्थिति और चुनौतियां

## xman

*वास्तविकता :

भारत में 25 लाख लोग हैं एचआईवी से ग्रस्*त।*
*सामाजिक जागरुकता फैलाना जरूरी।*
*सरकारी प्रयासों से पायी है काफी सफलता।*
*लाइलाज बीमारी है एड्स।*

----------


## xman

विश्*व एड्स दिवस हर वर्ष एक दिसंबर को मनाया जाता है। इस दिन को मनाने का उद्देश्*य समाज में एड्स के प्रति जागरुकता फैलाना है। एड्स एचआईवी संक्रमण के कारण फैलता है।

----------


## xman

एक अनुमान के अनुसार फिलहाल 35.3 मिलियन लोग एचआईवी के साथ जीवन व्*यतीत कर रहे हैं। 1981 से 2012 तक एड्स के कारण दुनिया भर में लगभग 36 मिलियन लोग अपनी जान गंवा चुके हैं।

----------


## xman

इस वर्ष की थीम है फोकस, पार्टनर, एचीव: एड्स-फ्री जनरेशन। इसके जरिये सरकारों और स्*वास्*थ्*य अधिकारियों, एनजीओ और व्*यक्ति के स्*तर पर एड्स से बचाव और ईलाज पर ध्*यान केंद्रित करने की योजना है।

----------


## xman

1995 से अमेरिकी राष्*ट्रपति को विश्*व एड्स दिवस पर आधिकारिक उद्घोषक बनाया गया है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

इस बात का अंदाजा लगाना भी मुश्किल है कि अगर यूसुफ हमीद के नेतृत्*व वाली कंपनी सिपला ने अफ्रीका में किफायती दामों पर दवा मुहैया न करायी होती, तो क्*या होता। यह उन्*होंने तब किया जब बड़ी फॉर्मा कं*पनियों की नजर मुनाफे पर थी। यहां तक कि एचआईवी/एड्स के खिलाफ लड़ी जाने वाली जंग में भारत के मॉडल की सराहना संयुक्*त राष्*ट्र के सचिव बान की मून और यूएनएड्स के निदेशक माइकल सिडिबल जैसे नामी-गिरामी लोग भी करते है।

----------


## xman

सच्*चाई भी यह है कि तमाम स्*वास्*थ्*य संबंधी मुद्दों और सेक्*स जैसे विषय को लेकर यहां खुलकर बात नहीं की जाती। इसके बावजूद भारत ने इस क्षेत्र में काफी अच्*छा काम किया है। आइए हम पांच ऐसे मुद्दों को जानने की कोशिश करते हैं, जो इस बात को समझने में हमारी मदद करेंगे कि आखिर एचआईवी एड्स के खिलाफ जंग में भारत कहां खड़ा होता है और आखिर इस मामले में उसकी स्थिति क्*या है, उसके सामने क्*या चुनौतियां हैं और आखिर उनसे कैसे निपटा जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

*भारत में करीब 25 लाख एचआईवी ग्रस्*त लोग हैं*भारत में करीब 25 लाख लोग एचआईवी वायरस से ग्रस्*त हैं। एक अनुमान के अनुसार इनमें से करीब 61 फीसदी पुरुष हैं और 39 फीसदी महिलायें। संक्रमित व्*यक्तियों में बच्*चों की तादाद करीब 3.5 फीसदी है। 2009 के एक अनुमान के अनुसार व्*यस्*कों में इस बीमारी का प्रसार 0.31 फीसदी है। हालांकि यह काफी ज्*यादा लग सकता है, लेकिन हमारी आबादी के हिसाब से यह आंकड़ा संतोषजनक कहा जा सकता है। दूसरी ओर दक्षिण अफ्रीका जैसे देश, जहां एड्स एक महामारी की तरह फैल चुका है, में इससे ग्रस्*त लोगों की तादाद करीब 50 लाख है और व्*यस्*कों में इसके प्रसार की दर भी 18 फीसदी है।

----------


## xman

*कम लोगों तक पहुंच रही है दवा*एचआईवी जानलेवा बीमारी के बजाय अगर अब कुछ नियंत्रण में है, तो इसके पीछे एंटी रेट्रोवायरल थेरेपी (एआरटी) का बड़ा हाथ है। इसमें एचआईवी पॉजीटिव मरीज को कई दवाओं का कॉकटेल दिया जाता है। इससे उनकी स्थिति नियंत्रण में रहती है। ये दवायें एचआईवी को एड्स बनने से भी रोकती हैं। वास्*तविकता यह है कि भारत ने दुनिया को यह रास्*ता दिखाया है कि इस बीमारी का जल्*द इलाज एचआईवी को एड्स बनने और वायरस को अधिक फैलने से रोकता है। यह ऐसे जोड़ों, जिनमें एक साथी एचआईवी ग्रस्*त होता है, और मां से बच्*चे को होने वाले संक्रमण, में देखा गया है। दुख की बात यह है कि अभी तक सभी संक्रमित लोगों तक यह इलाज नहीं पहुंच पाया है। भारत उन देशों में शामिल है, जहां अभी भी एचआईवी संक्रमित दस फीसदी से कम लोगों को ही एआरटी मुहैया हो पाती है। इसके साथ ही दवाओं की कमी की अपनी समस्*या तो है ही।

----------


## xman

*2001 के बाद भारत ने लगायी लगाम*यूएनएड्स रिपोर्ट 2013 के मुताबिक एड्स को काबू करने के क्षेत्र मे भारत ने सराहनीय काम किया है। इस रिपोर्ट में कहा गया कि भारत में 2001 से एचआईवी के नये संक्रमणों में करीब 57 फीसदी की कमी देखी गई है। यह आंकड़ा वाकई चौंकाने वाला और हौंसला बढ़ाने वाला है। यह इस क्षेत्र में भारत के सराहनीय काम की ओर इशारा करता है। वहीं अगर इसी पैमाने पर हम पाकिस्*तान जैसे अपने पड़ोसी मुल्*क में वहां इसके आंकड़ों में आठ गुना बढ़ोत्तरी देखी गई है।

----------


## xman

*यह सामाजिक धब्*बा नहीं*दवाओं की कमी के अलावा एक बडी समस्*या इस मुद्दे के साथ जुड़ी सामाजिक समस्*या भी है। जब अमेरिका में यह बीमारी सामने आयी तो इसे होमोसेक्*सुअलेटी, ड्रग का सेवन करने वाले और सेक्*स वर्कस से जोड़कर देखा गया। हालांकि, समय के साथ इस नजरिये में फर्क आया है, लेकिन आज भी भारत समेत दुनिया के कई मुल्*कों में इस बीमारी को 'धब्*बे' के तौर पर देखा जाता है। ऐसी कई खबरें हमारी नजरों के सामने से गुजरती हैं जहां एचआईवी ग्रस्*त परिवारों और लोगों को सामाजिक बहिष्*कार और दुर्व्यवहार का सामना करना पड़ता है। ऐसे लोगों को नौकरी पर नहीं रखा जाता और स्*कूल में ऐसे बच्*चों को दाखिला तक लेने में मुश्किल आती है। कई बार ऐसा भी देखा गया है* कि यह सामाजिक व्*यवहार लोगों के लिए बीमारी से भी अधिक कष्*टदायी होता है। इससे निपटने के लिए सामाजिक चेतना और जागरुकता जरूरी है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*हाई रिस्*क ग्रुप बनाम नॉन हाई रिस्*क ग्रुप*
भारत में हाई-रिस्*क ग्रुप के लोगों में यह बीमारी होने का खतरा नॉन हाई रिस्*क ग्रुप के मुकाबले 15 से 30 गुना अधिक होता है। हाई रिस्*क ग्रुप में सुइयों के जरिये नशे के आदी लोग शामिल होते हैं। ये लोग एक ही सुई से कई-कई लोग ड्रग्*स लेते हैं, जिससे इस बीमारी का खतरा काफी बढ़ जाता है। इसके अलावा असुरक्षित संभोग करने वाले लोग शामिल होते हैं। इनमें भी कई लोग सेक्*स वर्कस के साथ संभोग करते हुए जरूरी एहतियात नहीं बरते। हाई रिस्*क ग्रुप के लोगों का इलाज करना भी काफी मुश्किल होता है, क्*योंकि वे अपनी अन गलत आदतों को आसानी से छोड़ने को तैयार नहीं होते। अगर हमें एचआईवी को फैलने से रोकना है, तो हमें इस प्रकार के लोगों के पुर्नवास और इलाज के पुख्*ता इंतजाम करने होंगे।

----------


## xman

*मजबूत कदमों से लगायी लगाम*भारत ने एड्स जैसी बीमारी की गंभीरता को देखते हुए इसके प्रसार को रोकने हेतु कंक्रीट कदम उठाये। सरकार ने सूचना प्रसार, शिक्षा और संवाद के जरिये इस बीमारी के खतरों के बारे में लोगों के बीच जागरुकता फैलाने का काम किया। इससे लोगों को पता चला* कि आखिर यह बीमारी कैसे फैलती है और कैसे इससे दूर रहा जा सकता है। इसके साथ ही भारत में कभी इस बीमारी की गंभीरता और खतरों को नजरअंदाज नहीं किया गया। जबकि कई मुल्*कों ने इसे उतनी गंभीरता से नहीं लिया, जिसके कारण इस रोग ने वहां महामारी का रूप ले लिया।

----------


## xman

याद रखिए एड्स का सरकारी विज्ञापन इस बीमारी की भयावहता बिलकुल सही तरीके से बयां करता है। 'एड्स जानकारी ही बचाव है'। एक बार यह बीमारी हो जाए, तो फिर उसका कोई इलाज नहीं। इसलिए बेहतर है कि इस बीमारी से दूर ही रहा जाए। एड्स संक्रमित सुई, असुरक्षित यौन संबंधों, संक्रमित खून चढ़ाने और गर्भवती मां से होने वाले बच्*चे को होता है। इनमें से काफी को हम रोक सकते हैं।

----------

